# quality muzzle loader at reasonable price?



## Marshall R (Nov 23, 2016)

I am wanting to get a break over barrell type muzzle loader for ease of cleaning including quality, and accuracy.  Can I get some suggestions for those who have already pulled the trigger, pun intended, and tell me what you have purchased and your experience with your weapon.  

I am looking to buy one for around the 300 dollar mark, preferably with a scope included.  I am looking for a new one from a retailer, not asking for someone to sell me their used muzzle loader.  

CVA, Accura, Optima, Wolf, or any other quality brand that you may have experience with. 

Thank you, 

Marshall


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 23, 2016)

I have been very happy with my Traditions Bucks talker. Shoots plenty accurate for me, quality construction, easy to clean. I have only killed one hog with it. I shoot 100grs white hot pellets and power belt aerotips, and I love the combo. It is my first set up, but I am very happy with it, and it falls into that $300.00 range.


----------



## scott30415 (Nov 23, 2016)

Marshall I am in the same process, but I am probably going with T/C Triumph or T/C Impact. However I have not ruled out a Knight Bighorn. Sticking with made in the USA.


----------



## M77 Ruger (Dec 2, 2016)

Wanting to know this same thing.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 2, 2016)

I got my TC discount after season at Walmart. Keep an eye for muzzleloaders when they close them out its huge savings. I got a TC  omega for $150 out the door


----------



## scott30415 (Dec 4, 2016)

Pulled the trigger on the T/C Impact, bare rifle was $224.00. I could not find any Walmart clearance in my area. I did top it with  50mm 3x9 Muzzleloading scope. I picked mine up at muzzle-loaders.com, shipped to the door for $5. I did not go with a factory package, I selected my own accessories and dropped $400.00 total. I did shoot one a friend had and was able to hold it and try it for about 12 shots and was impressed.


----------



## Rulo (Dec 6, 2016)

Try a used CVA Magbolt 150 or Hunterbolt 150 on Gunbroker in .50 cal. They run anywhere from $100 to $125 plus another $25 or so in shipping. You dont need an FFL and they are pretty neat.


----------

